# TV not receiving specific channels



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

about a year and a half ago I bought an insignia 32" (more info to be updated as necessary) TV and for as long as I can remember there are a few channels(tonight CBS and NBC) that it simply tells me "no signal" when trying to view. I have noticed the TV, if turned off for about a minute, will receive these channels. I know that would be a dead giveaway of a heating issue in a normal circumstance but wouldnt I be unable to get ANY channels then? It's just(usually) these 2 and always only a few channels at a time....Help appreciated, I dont wanna deal with best buy or wherever the parents bought it lmao.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Are those the only channels that are given the no signal issue ? If no other channels are affected, there is that possibility that your cable subscriber has blocked those channels to make you buy their decoder. When the error message is displayed is your set a snowy picture or a blank screen ?


----------



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

octaneman said:


> Are those the only channels that are given the no signal issue ? If no other channels are affected, there is that possibility that your cable subscriber has blocked those channels to make you buy their decoder. When the error message is displayed is your set a snowy picture or a blank screen ?


What cable provider could be blocking it? we have no subscription(we use those DTV receivers for every TV but this one as it is the newest and can pick up the same channels fine). It is a blank screen with a "no signal" box that slowly bounces between the edges of the screen-pong style.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Have you tried swapping the DTV receiver from another t.v maybe its defective ?


----------



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

You misunderstand me sir- this is the TV that does not use the aforementioned box regardless- its wired to an antenna. we're getting cable in a week because we're fed up with our phone provider so this issue's pretty much not gonna exist one way another in 4 days.

I consent to have this thread closed, thanks octane!


----------

